# The Facts Of Life



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 11, 2005)

*"Mum, where did I come from?"
"From under a cabbage, dear".
"And where did you come from Mummy?"
"The stork brought me".
"Grandpa?"
"The stork brought him too."
"Mum, doesn't it worry you to think that there have
been no natural births in our family for generations?"*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2005)

ditto


----------



## tweedee (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2005)

cute lol


----------



## pdswife (Feb 12, 2005)

hahahahhahahh!


----------

